# 3 bottles of Dodo Shampoo up for grabs!



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi guys,

Im currently working on a project of epic proportions, and need a bit of help.

I need your help with some Market Research albeit basic research.

I have created a simple survey, just fill it in for me and then post on here when you have done.

I'll use the post number in the thread in a random number generator after 10 days, and choose 3 numbers thats 3 winners to win either BTBM, Sour Power or Supernatural.

You can fill in the survey more than once if you like!

I'll contact the winners after ten days! 

Survey Located here: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/NGPPCHK

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Done.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Done :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Done :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Done :thumb:


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

Done :-D


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Completed


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Im done too


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

done:thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

All done


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Excellent thanks guys 

Keep em' coming!


----------



## Krash (May 9, 2012)

Done 

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rocet (Jul 27, 2011)

:thumbone


----------



## subarutim (Apr 5, 2012)

done


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Richard Dunne :thumb:


----------



## Matt91 (Sep 25, 2011)

Done!


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Done!


Brian


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

me to, done


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I've done it


----------



## Tunst (Jan 11, 2012)

Done :thumb:


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

done:thumb:


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Done!


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

That's me done


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Done.............


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Done.


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Done .


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow thanks guys  didn't think i would get this response!


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Done! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexJT (Apr 13, 2012)

Done it.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Done.


----------



## SAL73R (Jan 12, 2011)

Done


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Done!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

Done;-)


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Done!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Done :thumb:


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Completed


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Done


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Done :


----------



## AlexJT (Apr 13, 2012)

Done it again


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Done.


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

Done, had to think about the last question, it threw me a bit lol


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Just whatever pops into your head lol!

I have to say the last question, everyone has answered the same give or take a few!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Done :thumb:


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

Done :thumb:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Done buddy


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Done :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Done :thumb:


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

done that wasnt too painful !


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Completed


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Done - that last question I'd love to know what most people have 
Answered as I find psychology interesting , there must be a 
Reason most people go for the same


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

The last question the majority will answer circle, Because of the word Orange.


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

done buddy


----------



## MickChard (May 12, 2012)

Done!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Done :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Done


----------



## Jeremiah (Apr 6, 2012)

Done :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Done!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

done,that was quick


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Where you expecting one of those surveys where it says,

'5 minute survey'

And it turns out to be more like 25 minutes lol?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

you knock the nail on the head.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

That was quick :lol:


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

Done


----------



## HOTDOG73 (Apr 11, 2010)

Completed :thumb:


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Done mine


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

All done MrReynolds, :thumb:.


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

all done :thumb:


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Boom. Done.


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

Filled in for you.


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Survey.....Done!!!!


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

I can't say thank you enough!


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Completed


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Done :thumb:


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

done


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Done.


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Me too


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Completed


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

done :thumb:


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Done.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

done.


----------



## burtz (Apr 14, 2010)

Done.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Done'd

Nice offer


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Just a little something to say thank you for taking the time to help me


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Done :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Done


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

Done


----------



## dagoatla (Mar 14, 2011)

Done!


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Done! Thanks very much


----------



## Neil A (Apr 18, 2006)

Done 

(You might want to put some routing into the questions as if you don't purchase online the rest of the questions aren't relevant)


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Done


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

all done


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

all done:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Done, cheers


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

Heh, dunnit.


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

done :thumb:


----------



## AlexJT (Apr 13, 2012)

Done it again


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

Done!


----------



## mk4gtiturbo (Jun 16, 2009)

Done :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

done


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Done - Very quick survey! I reckon I'll have said something different than the norm for Q7!


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Done


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Done :thumb:


----------



## jerry306 (Dec 22, 2011)

Also done


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

done...good luck.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Done..


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Done


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Done


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Done!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Done! Great idea mate, you've got a good response!


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Bigger response than i ever imangened to be honest!


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Job Done


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I done one last night


----------



## TurnipLicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Done.

Completely don't get the Origin shape question though. Is it a trick question? or some sort of freudian thing only that tests peoples intelligence?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

All completed


^ and yes it was a test of intelligence. Your answer of "one of those things with six sides" means you failed it:lol:


----------



## Adrian1759 (Jan 30, 2012)

All done!


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Done


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

all done!!


----------



## Tinkerton (May 11, 2012)

Done! many thanks


----------



## jazmo (Jul 20, 2010)

done


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Done!!


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Done :thumb:


----------



## cactusbob (Jul 3, 2006)

Done :tumbleweed:


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Done :thumb:


----------



## minimanspk (Sep 29, 2011)

Done


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

TurnipLicker said:


> Done.
> 
> Completely don't get the Origin shape question though. Is it a trick question? or some sort of freudian thing only that tests peoples intelligence?


I put Polygon


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Done. :thumb:


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

Done.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

scratcher said:


> I put Polygon


Ah well, there's always one...everyone knows it should be dodecahedron :lol:


----------



## MattDoleman (May 8, 2011)

Done!


----------



## jason status (Dec 11, 2011)

Done :thumb:


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

all done


----------



## AlexJT (Apr 13, 2012)

Done. Cheers


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Done. Here's hoping!


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

done.


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Done...thanks! Wish me luck !!!!


----------



## drew935 (Apr 26, 2012)

done :thumb:


----------



## Jordy Kuga (Apr 6, 2012)

Done


----------



## Jack7 (Apr 13, 2012)

Done


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Done and a very clever way to get folk to do a survey. Well done


----------



## bikerboy16 (May 11, 2012)

done :lol:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Done


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Done


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

DONE 

thanks


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

done :thumb:


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

Done :thumb:


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

Done, hope it helps!


----------



## JMAPUK (Feb 13, 2010)

Done :thumb:


----------



## Schodoodles (Jan 20, 2012)

Also done.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Done :thumbs:


----------



## AlexJT (Apr 13, 2012)

Done it. Thanks


----------



## hedwig (May 22, 2011)

Done!


----------



## Buxton (Apr 2, 2011)

Done!


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

Also DONE!!!


----------



## hitman1978 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks, done


----------



## Jon Allen (Dec 27, 2009)

Cheers, done


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

done


----------



## afcbob (May 20, 2012)

All done


----------



## weejp (Feb 21, 2008)

done.


----------



## hedgegee (May 20, 2012)

Done - i dont want the prize if i win though. There is probably somebody who need it more. :thumb:


----------



## AlexJT (Apr 13, 2012)

Done it, thanks.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Done.


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

done


----------



## AlexJT (Apr 13, 2012)

Done for you, cheers.


----------



## hutchyhutchy (Mar 27, 2007)

done.


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

All done, cheers


----------



## blenki (Apr 28, 2012)

done


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

Done!


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Done..


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Done..


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Done


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

Another one done


----------



## Keza (Dec 10, 2010)

Done and waiting for dodo


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Done! Excepti put shonajoy instead of shonadoll which is my name on here oops.


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

done


----------



## jay69 (May 12, 2012)

just done it .j


----------



## AlexJT (Apr 13, 2012)

done pal


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

Done !


----------



## AlexJT (Apr 13, 2012)

Done :-D


----------



## SirFozzalot (May 24, 2012)

Done


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Done :driver:


----------



## Kev_Turner (Jan 11, 2012)

done :thumb:


----------



## MickChard (May 12, 2012)

Done!


----------



## Clairt83 (Jul 9, 2011)

All Done


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

Я наелся. :thumb:


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

done!!!


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Done :thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Done.


----------



## Opulent (Jan 25, 2012)

Done :thumb:


----------



## xboxman02 (Mar 14, 2011)

All done here too......


----------



## AlexJT (Apr 13, 2012)

Done!


----------



## TheTard (May 7, 2011)

done =]


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Done.

hope i helped


----------



## thunderpantz (Dec 6, 2011)

Done buddy


----------



## James0911 (Jul 1, 2010)

done.


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Done mate.

Dan


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

Done.


----------



## rayy (May 7, 2012)

Done!


----------



## behavedaveo (Oct 12, 2010)

Done :driver:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Done :thumb:


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Done!


----------



## honkytonkman187 (Apr 7, 2011)

Done.


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

Completed


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Done mate :thumb:


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Just done


----------



## pritchard182 (Apr 20, 2009)

done for you mate


----------



## slimjimvw (Apr 11, 2007)

All done.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Done here too.


----------



## leost (Jun 15, 2010)

Just done


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Done :thumb:


----------



## AM1 (Jan 9, 2010)

:thumbone


----------



## harv1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Done


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Done :thumb:


----------



## Gingerbug224 (Dec 18, 2011)

Done.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Done :thumb:


----------



## AlexJT (Apr 13, 2012)

All done. Cheers.


----------



## mr.b1ng (Apr 29, 2012)

Survey done!


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Did anyone win?


----------



## Valverjunky (Mar 29, 2012)

Done.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

It's been ten days!


----------



## telgraham (Nov 24, 2011)

done..


----------



## iDemonix (Jan 18, 2011)

Bit late to the party, but done!


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

Dont know if i won, didnt get any emails or PMs.


----------



## MickChard (May 12, 2012)

Who won??


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

no-1 has won


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Marketing incentive scam  waaaaaaaaa


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

it does say he will contact the winners after 10 days not on the 10th day, give him a couple more days before presuming the worst:thumb:


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

this is true. im sure he would have let the people know


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Let`s hope he posts here also.
If not...burn him like the witches in the old days.


----------



## k10mistry (May 3, 2011)

All Done Mate!!


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

k10mistry said:


> all done mate!!


think ur a bit late fella


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

done:thumb:


----------



## ianc61 (Aug 5, 2006)

Done!


----------



## Oli1983uk (Aug 31, 2009)

Done :thumbup:

Sent from my Notion Ink ADAM using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

LOL, makes me laugh that people are still entering


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Richard Dunne :thumb:

Baaa!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

done!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Don Corleone :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Any update on this?


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

done too


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Don Quixote :thumb:


----------



## AlexJT (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

:wall:


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

done it


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Done fingers crossed :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Don King :thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Don Johnson


----------



## Londoner (Apr 25, 2012)

Don Juan


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Don be stoopid


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

It looks like we've all been played for fools here guys?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Junior Bear said:


> Marketing incentive scam  waaaaaaaaa


And I quote myself


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> And I quote myself


I notice he's still logging in on here and was on today......!

If you read this please update us all on the comp


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Tips you must be really bored......!?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Éire_Benny (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Junior Bear said:


> And I quote myself


Self praise is no praise son, self praise is no praise...


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't want praise


Just want some shampoo lol


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I reckon as a way of redemption we should ALL get a bottle of shampoo


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Junior Bear said:


> I don't want praise
> 
> Just want some shampoo lol


Only jestin' mate :lol::thumb:


----------



## MickChard (May 12, 2012)

I've pm'd the guy.. Don't know if anyone else has already done this but thought it was worth a try!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

do you think he'd mind if i had another go, would double my chance of winning. or i could win 2 bottles:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Now that's the spirit :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Tips said:


> Now that's the spirit :thumb:


what do you mean i could win a bottle of spirt


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> I could win a bottle of spirit


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

...DON...


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Harkus (Mar 9, 2010)

Done


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

Done :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Whats with all the daft pics? :lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

It's a play on the word 'Done', sorry infantile humour & boredom setting in.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Tips said:


> It's a play on the word 'Done', sorry infantile humour & boredom setting in.


Eh? the pics related to done or something? :lol: dont matter im just a bit slow at times and yea i kinda thought boredom was playing a part.

What site you getting them off of?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Yup - Bing is your friend for pics :thumb:


----------



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

Done and dusted


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

For god sake


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

maybe too late but still
done


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## subarutim (Apr 5, 2012)

romeo done


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Maybe a mod can solve this if the request is DONE nicely


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## subarutim (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Tips said:


>


As this thread has gone a bit off track already, TIPS where do you find your pics with the text?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

You generate them from this website

Click thanks if useful :thumb:


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks very much TIPS! 

Thanks where due


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

pm sent and will see what reply i get


----------

